# ASUS F3Jc: SPDIF und Sound-Probleme



## zeromancer (21. November 2006)

Hallöchen!

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier Rat finde!
Ich habe o.g. Notebook seit ca. 2Wochen und bin ganz zufrieden damit, nur nervt mich die verbaute Sound-Hardware.

Hier ist so eine Intel HDA - Modem - Kombi eingebaut, also High Definition Audio mit 5.1 Soundkapazität.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, dürfte da eine SB16 drin sein denn dieses Hightech-Zeugs tut einfach nicht seinen Dienst:

Unter Windows habe ich noch die Originalinstallation samt Treiber und allem Pipapo, sollte also auch anständig funktionieren. Mein Problem: stecke ich externe Boxen in den Kopfhöreranschluß, schalten sich die internen Boxen nicht mehr ab - das war aber schon so, ganz sicher. Ab und an (nach jeden Neustart) sieht man auch das rote Licht für den optischen Digitalausgang in der Buchse leuchten, aber eben nicht immer.

Ich habe von diesem SPDIF-Zeug nicht viel Ahnung und will sie auch nicht haben, da ich das alles gar nicht nutzen will.

Also eine generelle Frage: wie schaffe ich es ganz einfach, interne Boxen zu verwenden, wenn kein Kopfhörer dran ist und umgekehrt? Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?

Unter Linux geht der Ausgang gar nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Problem.

Hat jemand den ultimativen Rat/Link/Tipp für mich oder brauche ich externe Hardware?


----------

